# ARM toolchain



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm trying to compile a kernel for the Kindle fire from github. I know i need an ARM toolchain to crosscompile to build the kernel. I've been told there is one in the Android-NDK. Could someone point me in the right direction as to where its at?


----------



## Ch4m3l30n (Dec 24, 2011)

You can download the Android NDK here:
http://developer.android.com/sdk/ndk/index.html


----------

